# [Lösung] Steam: "Steam muss für die Durchführung von Updates mit dem Internet verbunden sein..."



## RonGames (21. November 2015)

*[Lösung] Steam: "Steam muss für die Durchführung von Updates mit dem Internet verbunden sein..."*

Habe seit Zurücksetzen meines PCs folgendes Problem: 

"Steam muss für die Durchführung von Updates mit dem Internet verbunden sein. Stellen Sie eine Verbindung mit dem Internet her, un versuchen sie es Erneut"

Port Freigabe, LAN Treiber Neuinstalliert, bzw. einen anderen, alles Funktioniert nicht. Hat jemand noch eine Idee ?


----------



## Ebrithil (21. November 2015)

*AW: Steam: "Steam muss für die Durchführung von Updates mit dem Internet verbunden sein..."*

Steam neuinstalliert? Eventuelle andere Netzwerkadapter deaktiviert?


----------



## RonGames (21. November 2015)

*AW: Steam: "Steam muss für die Durchführung von Updates mit dem Internet verbunden sein..."*



Ebrithil schrieb:


> Steam neuinstalliert? Eventuelle andere Netzwerkadapter deaktiviert?



Das habe ich natürlich auch schon Gemacht, da mein Mainboard 1 bzw. 2 LAN Controller hat, die Identisch sind bringt das relativ wenig. Der andere ist schon Standardmäßig Deaktiviert, habe es dennoch ausprobiert. Bringt nichts.


----------



## mattinator (21. November 2015)

*AW: Steam: "Steam muss für die Durchführung von Updates mit dem Internet verbunden sein..."*

Sieh mal in den Windows Diensten nach. Da muss es einen Dienst für Steam geben, der wahrscheinlich auf manuellen Start konfiguriert ist. Starte diesen Dienst mal vor dem Start des Steam-Clients. Bin gerade unter Linux unterwegs, deshalb weiß ich den Namen dieses Dienstes nicht.


----------



## Combi (21. November 2015)

*AW: Steam: "Steam muss für die Durchführung von Updates mit dem Internet verbunden sein..."*

du musst im steam-ordner,die beiden .blob dateien löschen.
wenn du die dateien mit den endungen gelöscht hast,werden die neu erstellt und es sollte gehen.


----------



## Hellboy014 (21. November 2015)

*AW: Steam: "Steam muss für die Durchführung von Updates mit dem Internet verbunden sein..."*

Hallo, 

Ich habe diese Nacht auch meinen Computer dank Windows 10 neu aufgesetzt und mein Steam lässt sich ebenso wenig Updaten. Die .blob dateien sind bei mir noch gar nicht Vorhanden daher dieses Update nicht durchgeführt wurde! Kann doch nicht sein das es auf einmal nicht geht... selbst nach einer Formatierung!


----------



## RonGames (21. November 2015)

*AW: Steam: "Steam muss für die Durchführung von Updates mit dem Internet verbunden sein..."*

Jep, die .blob Datein sind nicht vorhanden, da Steam noch nicht Komplett Gedownloadet wurde. 

Wenn ich den Dienst Steam Client Service versuche zu Starten, wird der sofort wieder Beendet.


----------



## mattinator (21. November 2015)

*AW: Steam: "Steam muss für die Durchführung von Updates mit dem Internet verbunden sein..."*



RonGames schrieb:


> Wenn ich den Dienst Steam Client Service versuche zu Starten, wird der sofort wieder Beendet.



Schau mal im Ereignisprotokoll nach, ob dazu etwas steht. Kann man nach der Steam-Client-Installation und Anmeldung den Download der Spiele unterbinden ? Dann könnte ich das in meiner Windows 10 Test-VM nachstellen.


----------



## RonGames (21. November 2015)

*AW: Steam: "Steam muss für die Durchführung von Updates mit dem Internet verbunden sein..."*



mattinator schrieb:


> Schau mal im Ereignisprotokoll nach, ob dazu etwas steht. Kann man nach der Steam-Client-Installation und Anmeldung den Download der Spiele unterbinden ? Dann könnte ich das in meiner Windows 10 Test-VM nachstellen.



Error: SteamService: Invalid file signature C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\bin\SteamService.dll

Edit: Hab Windows Zurückgesetzt, hat aber auch nichts Gebracht.


----------



## mattinator (21. November 2015)

*AW: Steam: "Steam muss für die Durchführung von Updates mit dem Internet verbunden sein..."*

Versuch mal im cmd (als Administrator): "C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\bin\SteamService.exe" /repair


----------



## Hellboy014 (21. November 2015)

*AW: Steam: "Steam muss für die Durchführung von Updates mit dem Internet verbunden sein..."*



mattinator schrieb:


> Versuch mal im cmd (als Administrator): "C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\bin\SteamService.exe" /repair



Bei mir hat es nix gebracht!


----------



## RonGames (21. November 2015)

*AW: Steam: "Steam muss für die Durchführung von Updates mit dem Internet verbunden sein..."*

Der Befehl "C:\Program" ist entweder falsch geschrieben oder
konnte nicht gefunden werden.

Der Explorer findet es.


----------



## Ebrithil (21. November 2015)

*AW: Steam: "Steam muss für die Durchführung von Updates mit dem Internet verbunden sein..."*

Hast du den Pfad in "" gesetzt?


----------



## Polo7 (21. November 2015)

*AW: Steam: "Steam muss für die Durchführung von Updates mit dem Internet verbunden sein..."*

Du hast die Anführungszeichen vergessen. Ich habe den Befehl mit "" eingegeben, er sagt Steam wurde repaiert aber es funktioniert nicht. 

Habe das selbe Problem... ärgerlich


----------



## RonGames (21. November 2015)

*AW: Steam: "Steam muss für die Durchführung von Updates mit dem Internet verbunden sein..."*

Nein, hab es nun gemacht, hat aber nichts gebracht.

Hmm bin am Überlegen einfach Windows 7 wieder drauf zu machen, und denn neu zu Upgraden, oder kann mann Windows 10 irgendwie komplett Neu Installieren ohne die Zurücksetzfunktion ?


----------



## Polo7 (21. November 2015)

*AW: Steam: "Steam muss für die Durchführung von Updates mit dem Internet verbunden sein..."*

Windows 10 sollte nicht das Problem sein, auf meinem Laptop mit Windows 10 funktioniert Steam ohne Probleme, auf meinem neuen Desktoprechner (heute mit W10 aufgesetzt) geht es nicht..

e: klar kannst du, Stick oder DVD mit W10 rein und los gehts.


----------



## RonGames (21. November 2015)

*AW: Steam: "Steam muss für die Durchführung von Updates mit dem Internet verbunden sein..."*

Ich hab das Problem, erst seit ich Windows 10 zurückgesetzt habe, davor hat noch alles Funktioniert.


----------



## Ebrithil (21. November 2015)

*AW: Steam: "Steam muss für die Durchführung von Updates mit dem Internet verbunden sein..."*

Dann würd ich auch einfach mal ne Clean Install drüberbügeln.


----------



## Polo7 (21. November 2015)

*AW: Steam: "Steam muss für die Durchführung von Updates mit dem Internet verbunden sein..."*

Das habe ich heute morgen bereits gemacht  hast du für mich auch einen Tipp? Bin mit meinem Latein am Ende. 

An der Firewall liegt es nicht, am Router auch nicht und das Internet funktioniert eigentlich ohne Probleme..


----------



## mattinator (21. November 2015)

*AW: Steam: "Steam muss für die Durchführung von Updates mit dem Internet verbunden sein..."*

Schaut Euch mal das hier an: Error "Invalid Signature" while downloading programs. - Microsoft Community. Vielleicht gibt es diese Option auch unter Windows 10 im Spartan:


> a. Open Internet Explorer.
> 
> b. Go to Tools > Options.
> 
> ...



Vielleicht macht das Selbst-Update des Steam-Clients Probleme. Habt ihr den Steam-Client mal als Administrator ausgeführt ?


----------



## RonGames (21. November 2015)

*AW: Steam: "Steam muss für die Durchführung von Updates mit dem Internet verbunden sein..."*



mattinator schrieb:


> Schaut Euch mal das hier an: Error "Invalid Signature" while downloading programs. - Microsoft Community. Vielleicht gibt es diese Option auch unter Windows 10 im Spartan:
> 
> 
> Vielleicht macht das Selbst-Update des Steam-Clients Probleme. Habt ihr den Steam-Client mal als Administrator ausgeführt ?



Alles schon Ausprobiert, nichts geholfen.

Bin mal über mein Smartphone ins Internet gegangen, da meckert Steam nicht rum. Also muss es irgendwas sein zwischen Meinen Netzwerkadapter und der Telekom.

Edit: So wie es aussieht scheint wohl entweder die Deutsche Drosselkom ihre Finger da im Spiel zu haben, oder Steam, da ich an Einstellung seitens der Netzwerkeinstellung am PC oder Router nichts geändert habe.


----------



## RonGames (21. November 2015)

*AW: Steam: "Steam muss für die Durchführung von Updates mit dem Internet verbunden sein..."*

LÖSUNG: Einstellung->Netzwerk u. Internet->Ethernet-> Adapteroption ändern-> Ethernet bzw. Wlan auswählen rechtsklick Eigenschaften ( TCP/ipv4 ) wählen -> Eigenschaften und unten bei DNS Server 8.8.8.8 eintragen( Google DNS Server )-> mit OK bestätigen. Sicherheitshalber solltet ihr IPV6 in eurem Router sowie in der Ethernet Eigenschaft Deaktivieren und anschliesen NEU STARTEN. Notfalls auch die Firewall prüfen. Viel Glück...

Quelle: Steam muss für dich Durchführung von Updates mit dem Internet verbunden sein! Was ein Dreck! :: Deutsches Forum


----------



## MezZo_Mix (21. November 2015)

*AW: Steam: "Steam muss für die Durchführung von Updates mit dem Internet verbunden sein..."*



RonGames schrieb:


> LÖSUNG: Einstellung->Netzwerk u. Internet->Ethernet-> Adapteroption ändern-> Ethernet bzw. Wlan auswählen rechtsklick Eigenschaften ( TCP/ipv4 ) wählen -> Eigenschaften und unten bei DNS Server 8.8.8.8 eintragen( Google DNS Server )-> mit OK bestätigen. Sicherheitshalber solltet ihr* IPV6 in eurem Router sowie in der Ethernet Eigenschaft Deaktivieren und anschliesen NEU STARTEN*. Notfalls auch die Firewall prüfen. Viel Glück...
> 
> Quelle: Steam muss für dich Durchführung von Updates mit dem Internet verbunden sein! Was ein Dreck! :: Deutsches Forum



Das würde ich Leuten mit einem IPV6 Vertrag nicht Empfehlen.


----------



## Ebrithil (21. November 2015)

*AW: Steam: "Steam muss für die Durchführung von Updates mit dem Internet verbunden sein..."*



RonGames schrieb:


> LÖSUNG: Einstellung->Netzwerk u. Internet->Ethernet-> Adapteroption ändern-> Ethernet bzw. Wlan auswählen rechtsklick Eigenschaften ( TCP/ipv4 ) wählen -> Eigenschaften und unten bei *DNS Server 8.8.8.8 eintragen*( Google DNS Server )-> mit OK bestätigen. Sicherheitshalber solltet ihr IPV6 in eurem Router sowie in der Ethernet Eigenschaft Deaktivieren und anschliesen NEU STARTEN. Notfalls auch die Firewall prüfen. Viel Glück...
> 
> Quelle: Steam muss für dich Durchführung von Updates mit dem Internet verbunden sein! Was ein Dreck! :: Deutsches Forum


Das mach ich sowieso immer bei jedem PC, mit den automatischen DNS Servern vom ISP hatte ich schon oft genug Probleme


----------



## Hellboy014 (21. November 2015)

*AW: [Lösung] Steam: "Steam muss für die Durchführung von Updates mit dem Internet verbunden sein..."*

Wollt ihr mal was Witziges lesen? 

Heute Nachmittag mche ich meinen Computer ganz normal aus, gehe zur Arbeit, komme nun wieder, Starte meinen Computer UND siehe da... Steam Startet? Muss wohl doch irgendwas an Steam gehangen haben.


----------



## 5aJ0 (26. April 2020)

Habe extra einen Account erstellt um folgendes zu schreiben:

DANKE!

Nach tagelanger recherche, endlich hats funktioniert!

Hab ich einen nachteil weil ich IPV6 deaktiviert habe?


----------



## 5aJ0 (26. April 2020)

Welche Nachteile hab ich wenn ich IPV6 deaktiviere? Thx


----------

